# When do cats start to mellow down?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

my kitten is all sleep eat and play

when do they start mellowing down into just sleep and eat (and some play)?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Envy is five months old and still acts like a kitten


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

tyson started being more mellow around 6 months, but he was neutered at about 3 months old. then again, he's a tabby cat, and definitely has his "Garfield" lazy traits 

tyra still acts like a kitten, but she's probably got some siamese in her, and supposedly, they tend to be more active. 

they're both about 11 months old, so i'm going to assume with young cats, it all depends on their personality & breed/mix.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

I am interested in hearing opinions on this topic. Our two guys will be 2 in August, and they haven't showed any signs of mellowing out. I am disappointed (in a sense) because I was hoping to get at least 1 lap cat. I think they are still so active because they are happy and healthy and spoiled rotten. They are *Heinz 57* strays that were born in our backyard to a feral mama cat. I think they are mostly tabby with a mix of *maybe* Abysinnian thrown in, (just based on how they behave)...............but would still call them DSH.

I hope they mellow out someday, but we still love em as they are. They are really good boys for the most part..............when they want to be. 8O


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'd say, oh...about 12. Even now Sabby gets that crazy look in his eyes right before he goes tearing through the apartment. He'll be 15 in August.


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Generally it happens at about a year. This varies widely. Some cats never calm down. Some cats settle down earlier.

I have one that is an eternal kitten. For a while I thought she was actually settling down and mellowing...turns out she had some dental problems. 8O Poor thing. After having SEVEN teeth removed in an emergency dental procedure she went back to her old kitten self.

It's pretty rare that they'll settle down much at all before 8 months. They usually get worse (because they are smarter and stronger) and wreak more havoc before it gets better.

~Heather


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, Gaylord is almost 3 and he is still absolutely CRAZY :lol:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

_most_ cats I think start to calm to calm down when reaching the 10 month mark. Altho like many others have said they still have their crazy sprees. Pebbles is the most miserable cat ever who doesnt play. She is 14 years old, she still has her nutter sprees where she runs around the house like a maniac, the kittens look at her in shock because she is the miserble grumpy one!
The others still have their moments when they be nutters, they are 11 months old now. In the last couple of months they have definatly clamed down A LOT


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Never. :wink: 
Seriously, Velvet has certainly mellowed out over the years. She is now 10 and has occasional spurts of running around and yowling. If I recall correctly it was shortly after she turned a year old that the high-energy kitten behavior became less and less.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Stix calmed down after his 9 month birthday. He used to bite people for no reason and practically run up the walls like he had rabies. I do think that me having him neutered around 6 months and getting him a playmate (Kota) had something to do with it though. She is his punching bag now. But she fights back...and wins. :lol:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

All of mine have taken about 2 years. Frodo especially became a complete sugar bear around 2 and half...he is a wonderful lap kitty now. Lemur also is very affectionate. Xander, we're still waiting and hoping for him to calm down, LOL. Well, he's a year old now, and is calmer than that wild wall-ripping kitten he once was. I'm hoping he'll become a big lap kitty like Frodo, though, in time.


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Penny is 5, & she still loves to play.


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

Both our guys are 5 years old. If I remember correctly our Bagheera mellowed out at around 8 - 10 months but he wasn't all that playful to begin with. He's so unbeliveably laid back. But Smuj actually begs for people to play with him. Our cats have a fabric coverd rope I made them to play with and Smuj will sit by it and meow at you until you pick it up and play with him! What's even funnier is that he'll sometimes pick it up and drag it around the house for Bagheera to run after. 

And to think there are actually people out there that say cats are stupid.... :roll: All of us cat folks know better.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Maleke just turned a year, and Magic is 9 months. I found that the point where they stopped knocking everything off the tables and breaking things was at about 7 months. Maleke was the worst at 4 or 5 months for taking everything out where he went! If there was something to be knocked over, it was. So, at 7 months my cats were still CRAZY kittens, but they seem to acquire better balance and become less clumsy at that point!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

My Marsh is 5 months old, and still all play, eat and sleep. He's a lap cat though, so i don't care about his restless days chasing around his mice, or playing with me  When he sleeps, he's like an angel, and he craves people's attention all the time. I actually want him to never mellow out, or he'll just be one LAZY cat!


----------

